# Airport scanners - new revelations



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Click on "Download" on the .xls spreadsheet below, right-click on it and select "Open".

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

That is very good :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> That is very good :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought so - I laughed out loud!

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh Dougie - you are perpetuating racial, sexual and various other stereotypical *non-politically correct *concepts - but to hell with all that - a BL00DY funny joke and I nearly choked on my orange juice!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

made me laugh.

Dave p :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> Oh Dougie - you are perpetuating racial, sexual and various other stereotypical *non-politically correct *concepts - but to hell with all that - a BL00DY funny joke and I nearly choked on my orange juice!


Nicesest thing anyone's said to me for a while.  Worth a bump - extremely amusing.

Dougie.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice one

Alex.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I take it Dougie that the people who down loaded that must accept you as a trusted source. As I guess its an executable file hosted on a microsoft product - recipe for a trojan I would have thought


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I take it Dougie that the people who down loaded that must accept you as a trusted source. As I guess its an executable file hosted on a microsoft product - recipe for a trojan I would have thought


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dougie

You forgot to thank Frank for the opportunity to bump it again! :roll: 

Tut, tut . . . unlike you to be discourteous! 8O 8O 

Dave :lol: :lol: 


P.S. Don't thank me for bumping it - just send money! :wink: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> You forgot to thank Frank for the opportunity to bump it again! :roll:


Well thank you, Frank. :roll:



Zebedee said:


> Don't thank me for bumping it - just send money! :wink: :lol:


OK then. The cheque's in the book.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ooooo what do I get Dougie if I bump it


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> ooooo what do I get Dougie if I bump it


 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh! ok thanks will do :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

